# Ordered a Masterbuilt 560 today



## whistlepig (May 10, 2020)

Read a lot of reviews. My next step up from my first and present smoker which is a MES30. Looking forward to the first smoke on it. Due to be delivered May 28.


----------



## ozzz (May 10, 2020)

Congrats


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 10, 2020)

Congratulations.


----------



## rexster314 (May 10, 2020)

Bought my 560 back in January. Bought my 1050 two weeks ago. I guarantee you'll love whatever comes off of it. Pizza, ribs, chicken, brisket, sausage. All turn out excellent


----------



## forktender (May 11, 2020)

rexster314 said:


> Bought my 560 back in January. Bought my 1050 two weeks ago. I guarantee you'll love whatever comes off of it. Pizza, ribs, chicken, brisket, sausage. All turn out excellent


I'd love to have the 1050 for my pizza making, I just don't have room for another cooker right now.
How hot have you got the 1050 up to? I need about 625-650* for cooking my pizza, I can get it done at 550-600* but the dough doesn't get the airy holes in the crust/ the oven spring that I like so much.


----------



## Aledavidov (May 11, 2020)

Congrats, this think is beauty


----------



## rexster314 (May 11, 2020)

forktender said:


> I'd love to have the 1050 for my pizza making, I just don't have room for another cooker right now.
> How hot have you got the 1050 up to? I need about 625-650* for cooking my pizza, I can get it done at 550-600* but the dough doesn't get the airy holes in the crust/ the oven spring that I like so much.



These things can get to 700 very easily.


----------



## forktender (May 11, 2020)

rexster314 said:


> These things can get to 700 very easily.


How about recovery time when the lid is opened and closed a few times?


----------



## rexster314 (May 11, 2020)

forktender said:


> How about recovery time when the lid is opened and closed a few times?



Typically, temps will go down by 10-20 degrees. Stay with "if you're looking, you ain't cooking" creed and it won't be much of a problem. Any grill will drop that much. For that amount of drop, probably a 10 minute recover time


----------



## forktender (May 11, 2020)

rexster314 said:


> Typically, temps will go down by 10-20 degrees. Stay with "if you're looking, you ain't cooking" creed and it won't be much of a problem. Any grill will drop that much. For that amount of drop, probably a 10 minute recover time


For pizza at higher temps that isn't an option though you have to check and spin the pie so it cooks evenly and doesn't burn.

Thank you.
Dan


----------



## ross77 (May 11, 2020)

It's much quicker than a 10 minute recovery time from my experience.  Unless you're leaving it open for 5+ minutes it recovers pretty quickly.


----------



## forktender (May 11, 2020)

It would just be quick looks and maybe a spin, the pizza steels that I use would help retain heat as well so recovery time would most likely be cut in half or more. Man I'd sure like to find someone around here that has one that I could check out.


----------



## whistlepig (May 16, 2020)

Need to buy some charcoal. Does the different brands really matter? Briquettes or lump? I am planning on buying some wood chunks for the ash pan.


----------



## rexster314 (May 17, 2020)

From all accounts, the more premium charcoals tend to burn cleaner and last longer. My go to is the B&B Char Logs. 30 pound bags and hardly leaves anything but small pieces and ash. No flavor profile, all you get out of these is just pure heat. Add the wood of your choice while cooking


----------



## whistlepig (May 17, 2020)

Would you leave the 560 unattended for overnight smokes? Brisket for example? I work 3-11pm shift and would like to put a brisket on after work on a Friday night after work to be done on a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## rexster314 (May 17, 2020)

whistlepig said:


> Would you leave the 560 unattended for overnight smokes? Brisket for example? I work 3-11pm shift and would like to put a brisket on after work on a Friday night after work to be done on a Saturday afternoon.


I wouldn't have a problem doing so.


----------



## whistlepig (May 17, 2020)

The 560 seems to be the direction that I need to be going. My old MES30, near and dear, was not good about maintaining temperature. From what I have read the 560 does this well. Also the MES30 had to have chips added every hour or so.  No unattended smoking there. Maybe I can mix some chunks with the charcoal and do an overnight unattended smoke. I didn't purchase the 560 solely for unattended smoking. I purchased it for a little more flavor while grilling and smoking over what I can get from my electric smoker and gas grill.


----------



## rexster314 (May 18, 2020)

whistlepig said:


> The 560 seems to be the direction that I need to be going. My old MES30, near and dear, was not good about maintaining temperature. From what I have read the 560 does this well. Also the MES30 had to have chips added every hour or so.  No unattended smoking there. Maybe I can mix some chunks with the charcoal and do an overnight unattended smoke. I didn't purchase the 560 solely for unattended smoking. I purchased it for a little more flavor while grilling and smoking over what I can get from my electric smoker and gas grill.



Steady stream of smoke? Mix in large chunks of wood with the charcoal about half and half.


----------



## whistlepig (May 23, 2020)

The advice here is much appreciated. The 560 is scheduled to be delivered Monday. I have the charcoal and wood chunks.

Starting out I am going to reverse sear some steaks and hopefully find some brisket for sale around here. Brisket is hard to find around here. I think the 560 is going to work out well with brisket.


----------



## rexster314 (May 24, 2020)

The 560 and 1050 were made for briskets. Perfect temp control.


----------



## whistlepig (May 26, 2020)

The 560 arrived today. Haven’t had time to get it out of the box. After reading all the positive reviews on it while waiting for it to be delivered I am really looking forward to trying it out this weekend


----------



## rbnice1 (May 26, 2020)

pics and cook pics or it didnt happen


----------



## hooked on smoke (May 26, 2020)

Where have you all been ordering the 560 and 1050 from. I don't seem to be able to find the 1050.
I'm kinda new.


----------



## rexster314 (May 27, 2020)

Lots of people are getting the 1050 from Cabela's


----------



## whistlepig (May 27, 2020)

I ordered my 560 from Home Depot


----------



## Aledavidov (May 28, 2020)

hooked on smoke said:


> Where have you all been ordering the 560 and 1050 from. I don't seem to be able to find the 1050.
> I'm kinda new.


1050 on back order


rexster314 said:


> Lots of people are getting the 1050 from Cabela's


i believe it’s on back order now


----------



## whistlepig (May 31, 2020)

The 560 came Tuesday. Had to work yesterday and didn't finish putting it together until this morning. A lot of chores around the house today so maybe some pictures later.

It came via truck and there was no damage. All the assembly holes were there and they all lined up. Fit and finish was better than I expected. This is a nice looking unit. The set temp on the 560 is 25 degrees off from my Smoke ll. I trust the Smoke II. The 560 remarkably easy to light and turn off. Not quite as easy as an electric but the difference is small. Even with wood chunks in the ash pan there is no visible smoke. It's ability to hold a set temp is pretty impressive with only 6-7 degree temperature swings. This is so much nicer than my MES30. The app was plug and play on my Iphone and works very well.


----------



## whistlepig (May 31, 2020)

And I certainly need to buy more charcoal.


----------

